# Windows 8 Consumer preview up for grabs



## Mathragh (Feb 29, 2012)

Link

Already downloading!

Started downloading at 6MB/s but servers must be busy, at 2,5 MB/s now


----------



## animal007uk (Feb 29, 2012)

Slow download for me to, Only getting 270KB's but usualy download at 1.8MB's but im in no rush for the file so don't mind how slow it goes.

Thanks for the reminder though i totaly forgot this was due for download today


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 29, 2012)

whahaha interesting that we can try it by now, its just several months before the final version out


----------



## Mathragh (Feb 29, 2012)

Hehe, i usually download at about 11MB/s, so its quite slow for me.
Burning it on a DVD now though


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 29, 2012)

Windows 8 Nvidia drivers?? May try this out today  I'll put it on my usb stck, much quicker install.


----------



## animal007uk (Feb 29, 2012)

I tryed to pause the file and it failed to restart but now its downloading full speed lol, It was going to take over 2 hours to download but now it will be done in 35 mins


----------



## Mathragh (Feb 29, 2012)

Oh, if anyone is wondering what key to put in, according to the FAQ everyone can use the following key:

NF32V-Q9P3W-7DR7Y-JGWRW-JFCK8.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 29, 2012)

Mines done, just transferring files to USB.

Nvidia drivers anyone? Which can you use?


----------



## animal007uk (Feb 29, 2012)

LifeOnMars said:


> Mines done, just transferring files to USB.
> 
> Nvidia drivers anyone? Which can you use?



If there are no windows 8 drivers yet then i think you can use windows 7 ones and if there are windows 8 drivers from nvidia then i would just use the newest ones. I'm on ATI here so haven't looked for nvidia drivers.


----------



## Drone (Feb 29, 2012)

I will not download this ... today. LOL


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 29, 2012)

Ok someone else confirmed that win 7 64bit drivers do work on windows 8 64 bit so I'm gonna give it a go 

Back in a short while with impressions 

LOL  @ Drone - You will, you will, you will!!


----------



## Arctucas (Feb 29, 2012)

Mathragh said:


> Oh, if anyone is wondering what key to put in, according to the FAQ everyone can use the following key:
> 
> NF32V-Q9P3W-7DR7Y-JGWRW-JFCK8.



I wonder why it is different from the key on the download page?

DNJXJ-7XBW8-2378T-X22TX-BKG7J


----------



## Mathragh (Feb 29, 2012)

Arctucas said:


> I wonder why it is different from the key on the download page?
> 
> DNJXJ-7XBW8-2378T-X22TX-BKG7J



Probably both randomly generated.


----------



## Mathragh (Feb 29, 2012)

Posting from my lappy running it at the moment!

All the drivers are working for the moment, but cannot install the AMD win 7 64x drivers sadly.

Edit: the new ones AMD posted work


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 1, 2012)

Down loading now. Will install on the new cruncher


----------



## trickson (Mar 1, 2012)

DL now. Think I will give it a try if I can find a HDD Or Flash drive.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Apparently I need a CPU upgrade because mine is less than 1ghz .....


----------



## Mathragh (Mar 1, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> Apparently I need a CPU upgrade because mine is less than 1ghz .....



Lol!

so much for the special bulldozer sauce that was to be included in Win 8


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 1, 2012)

I've got it downloaded and on a USB stick, now I just need to find either a touch enabled monitor or notebook. I doubt this will be gracing my main rig tbh, even in it's released form.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Mar 1, 2012)

dl now, gonna try it on my mates iconia w500 on the weekend, will also try in my gaming rig for shits n giggles.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Mar 1, 2012)

No RAID drivers sucks.


----------



## Drone (Mar 1, 2012)

Just installed. Looks nice and less buggy and feels faster.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 1, 2012)

Well, I installed Windows 7 on an Acer Aspire 5742G at work and everything was brilliant until I tried installing the nVIDIA Windows 8 drivers. 



Had to completely reinstall it as I couldn't recover the computer at all. I'm going to see if I can recreate this issue.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 1, 2012)

Ill be getting it on my laptop. I just hope I won't have AMD driver issues since I have a llano chip


----------



## erocker (Mar 1, 2012)

Yes, because a vast majority of people have ATI driver issues.


----------



## Mathragh (Mar 1, 2012)

Amd drivers seem to work fine for me ( for the mobility 5650) at the moment. Havent tried it on Llano yet.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 1, 2012)

erocker said:


> Yes, because a vast majority of people have ATI driver issues.



I had an issue just installing them when I was formatted my laptop when it first came


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 1, 2012)

I've reinstalled 8CP and now I'm going through the nVIDIA driver install again. Fingers crossed.

*UPDATE:* Second time lucky.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 1, 2012)

Is this like the RC or what?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 1, 2012)

WhiteLotus said:


> Is this like the RC or what?



Possibly, but think of it more as a demo.


----------



## Frick (Mar 1, 2012)

Now I just want a laptop that can actually run it somewhat properly. The laptop in sig is not enough graphicswise.


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 1, 2012)

Going to retry W8 when I'm back from my vacation.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 1, 2012)

Can someone try a DX11 game and see what it sets your refresh rate to please? Mine defaults to 59.9 in DX11 games and it's causing syncing issues. DX9 Games are running perfect at the 60HZ preselected via Nvidia CP and resolution settings(via right click on desktop). I'm connected via HDMI by the way.

Interestingly Portal 1 stuttered like a mofo on windows 7, plays perfectly on windows 8
Wow played perfectly on window 7, stutters like a mofo on windows 8

What is going on with refresh rates and API's in Windows over the past few years? They seem all over the place TBH. I never had any issues with XP sync wise.


----------



## Drone (Mar 1, 2012)

It's nice they included latest Atheros wifi and lan drivers. On my laptop I just needed to install card reader, ahci and NVidia drivers.

I like new features, pdf reader and I'm glad all bugs I encountered in dev prev version are gone now. I will join my work pc to domain tomorrow.

Annoying thing is metro apps won't close without getting killed in task manager.


----------



## Lochban1088 (Mar 1, 2012)

Who are thay Kidding 

Ive just spent the past 2 hrs playing with win 8 beta never in all my life have i seen such a pice of shit it was undoubtedly designed  by a 5 yr old retard with a box of crayons it actually makes vista look good its that bad thay have a flipping mountain to climb if thay think anyone would pay them money for it there is not one singe redeming feature worth the name talk about loseing your way beta or not if this is the direction there heading ill stick to xp / win7 for games and linux for doing the real work .


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 1, 2012)

Lochban1088 said:


> Who are thay Kidding
> 
> Ive just spent the past 2 hrs playing with win 8 beta never in all my life have i seen such a pice of shit it was undoubtedly designed  by a 5 yr old retard with a box of crayons it actually makes vista look good its that bad thay have a flipping mountain to climb if thay think anyone would pay them money for it there is not one singe redeming feature worth the name talk about loseing your way beta or not if this is the direction there heading ill stick to xp / win7 for games and linux for doing the real work .





Can to elaborate on what other issues apart from the aesthetics that you dislike?


----------



## erocker (Mar 1, 2012)

I have all my drivers installed for Win8.. except for my 7970. Anyone figure out a hack to get it to work yet?


----------



## Arctucas (Mar 1, 2012)

In my opinion, Microsoft needs to makes the Metro UI optional; as in, after installing Windows 8, the user needs to activate the Metro UI.


----------



## Frick (Mar 1, 2012)

Arctucas said:


> In my opinion, Microsoft needs to makes the Metro UI optional; as in, after installing Windows 8, the user needs to activate the Metro UI.



I'm not sure about that. If they suceed with that "Windows everywhere" thing it would be nice if it looked kinda the same everywhere. I get that you want it optional but a lot of users would be confussled about yet another thing to install/ignore. On the other hand it's very different from earlier stuff anyway so it's still a lot to relearn.


----------



## Arctucas (Mar 1, 2012)

Frick said:


> I'm not sure about that. If they suceed with that "Windows everywhere" thing it would be nice if it looked kinda the same everywhere. I get that you want it optional but a lot of users would be confussled about yet another thing to install/ignore. On the other hand it's very different from earlier stuff anyway so it's still a lot to relearn.



I believe that if it were well thought out, it would be as easy as the current Personalize options for enabling/disabling Aero on the Windows 7 desktop.

This is just my personal opinion.

However, if Windows 8 has no option to disable the Metro UI, I will not buy it.


----------



## Lochban1088 (Mar 1, 2012)

Asides form the piss poor driver support thay have modded it so you have no real acess to any of the underlying o/s  i get that this is a beta but for all that its just plain bad even with the corect drivers i had a complat nightmare installing my nvidia graphics card and still cant get the sound to work to save my life even with the driver disk it simply wont work add that to an interface desined by a retarded 5 yr old and its game over far as im consernd its bad when the vm install is actually faster and more stable than a native one .


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 1, 2012)

I never had one driver issue at all other than the weird refresh rate with dx11 games. Once I realised you can right click on desktop,"personalise" and access control panel I also then had access to the whole of the os.

Share your thoughts with Microsoft, hopefully they can issue updates which is the whole point of this.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Mar 1, 2012)

How the hell you shut down the machine with Win 8? 

Honestly, I'm a bit old for this kinda stuff, but nevertheless I'll give it more time during the weekend.

After the orangutans were introduced to the iPad, Microsoft decided they also need a PC that operates in the same way.


----------



## Mathragh (Mar 1, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> How the hell you shut down the machine with Win 8?



Move mouse to the right top of the screen.

See a bar coming into the screen.

Press the cogwheel.

Press Shutdown.


All the corners of the screen have a function now, I can imagine stuff being confusing if you didnt find those yet


----------



## Crap Daddy (Mar 1, 2012)

I got it in the meantime but after a shutdown when I restart it says "resuming from hibernation".
Anyway I managed to install the drivers, the Xonar was a bit tricky and I can't open the Audio Center, I mean I'm not seeing it anywhere. Don't want to jump to any conclusion now (nothing related to this driver issue) but I'm starting to hate it already. 

Word of the day "Apps". You have to sign in everywhere, they need the name of your dog and whatnot. By the way, is there a setting where you can save your login password so I don't need to retype it all the time?


----------



## Mathragh (Mar 1, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> By the way, is there a setting where you can save your login password so I don't need to retype it all the time?



As far as I know, apps will save your password, or even just get your login from windows/the marketplace. 
Do you need to retype your credentials every time?


----------



## Crap Daddy (Mar 1, 2012)

No, I was talking about the log into Windows.


----------



## Mathragh (Mar 1, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> No, I was talking about the log into Windows.



You need to make an offline account if you dont want to use a password I think, that, or use something like a fingerprint scanner on, for an instance, a laptop.


----------



## erocker (Mar 1, 2012)

Heh, I have some testing to do


----------



## Mathragh (Mar 1, 2012)

erocker said:


> Heh, I have some testing to do
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/win87970.jpg



Oeh!!

Found working drivers then?


----------



## camoxiong (Mar 2, 2012)

LifeOnMars said:


> Windows 8 Nvidia drivers?? May try this out today  I'll put it on my usb stck, much quicker install.



The Nvidia drivers work, I installed it using the Windows 7 Nvidia drivers and works like a charm


----------



## erocker (Mar 2, 2012)

Mathragh said:


> Oeh!!
> 
> Found working drivers then?



No, same drivers. I had to basically go into the device manager, tell it to install HD7000 series engineering sample (closest thing that was listed), then direct it to the driver itself. To get it to do that, you need to extract the AMD driver files to the C: folder like you normally would during a regular install. Then you cancel the install itself... You do this before forcing the driver.


----------



## qubit (Mar 2, 2012)

*How to install Windows 8 from a USB drive*

HEXUS has an updated article on how to install Windows 8 from a USB drive, which will come in very handy for those who want to install the latest public preview version.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Mar 2, 2012)

Can someone also measure DPC latency.... it is horrid... ~0.1ms


----------



## Dbiggs9 (Mar 2, 2012)

how do i get the Start bar?


----------



## Arctucas (Mar 2, 2012)

Dbiggs9 said:


> how do i get the Start bar?



So far, it appears to be gone.

There are several threads about it on Microsoft Answers.


----------



## Dbiggs9 (Mar 2, 2012)

imo no start is fail and will cost a lot of sales......


----------



## Arctucas (Mar 2, 2012)

Dbiggs9 said:


> imo no start is fail and will cost a lot of sales......



I imagine the OS itself is quite good, it is that repulsive Metro UI that I dislike.


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 2, 2012)

are there any compatibility issues with any software?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 2, 2012)

Dbiggs9 said:


> imo no start is fail and will cost a lot of sales......



No start? There is start button it just goes into a screen of the metro UI, instead of the normal box thing.


----------



## heky (Mar 2, 2012)

Hy guys, have a quick question. I just installed this preview on my comp(system Specs), on a seperate drive. But now, i dont have a dual-boot for booting my normal win 7 install, it automatically goes into win 8. Is there a quick way to fix this? Thanks


----------



## camoxiong (Mar 2, 2012)

Can this be install to a tablet?


----------



## Crap Daddy (Mar 2, 2012)

heky said:


> Hy guys, have a quick question. I just installed this preview on my comp(system Specs), on a seperate drive. But now, i dont have a dual-boot for booting my normal win 7 install, it automatically goes into win 8. Is there a quick way to fix this? Thanks



go to msconfig and there you can choose boot priorities.


----------



## trickson (Mar 2, 2012)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/42218772/vp/46561265#46561265


----------



## Mathragh (Mar 2, 2012)

camoxiong said:


> Can this be install to a tablet?



If the tablet has a x86 processor, like an AMD brazos(AMD C or E series) or an Intel Atom processor, you can

Afaik the ARM version isnt open to the public yet.


----------



## heky (Mar 2, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> go to msconfig and there you can choose boot priorities.



In msconfig, boot, there is only "Windows 8 consumer preview (C:\Windows) : Current OS ; Default OS"

Any ideas how i can get back to my win 7 install, without manually removing the drive with windows 8 install?


----------



## insane 360 (Mar 2, 2012)

you can hit f8 before anything boots just like before, then you are greeted with a new gui interface to choose your OS and to select your default from there, also set timers for booting into said default


----------



## Crap Daddy (Mar 2, 2012)

You must have done something wrong like installing over your win7 OS. Try and take out the spare drive.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 2, 2012)

imho microsoft need to understand from a productivity point ,their start button was far more effective 

if i want an OC session i need to start 3-10 different bits of software ,and the start menu is where its at, i could make shortcuts if i wanted and i could if i wanted make them shorcuts big ,but i dont because im a meter at most away from a massive screen and i dont use them frequently, same with games , a place microsoft might have focused a bit more on in my oppinion the games folder has been totally useless for years ,it requires a lot of effort that steam and origin do not require ,but again ,i dont want a shorcut or anything similar for every game i have,

its nice to come across something you havent used/ seen for a while but with this crappy made for idiots metro nonesense software is going to genuinely get forgotten about in the bowls of many a pc

oh and i dont want soddin facebook updates and appointments and bullshit all over my desk space, I want a nice serene view ,minimally ruined by shortcuts ,wherein i can get on with something without difficulty


----------



## qubit (Mar 2, 2012)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> its nice to come across something you havent used/ seen for a while but with this crappy made for idiots metro nonesense software is going to genuinely get forgotten about in the bowls of many a pc
> 
> oh and i dont want soddin facebook updates and appointments and bullshit all over my desk space, I want a nice serene view ,minimally ruined by shortcuts ,wherein i can get on with something without difficulty



Ah, there speaketh the clued up. Unfortunately, the clueless outnumber us 100 to 1 or maybe 1000 to 1, so MS is gonna pander to them, not us. I remember when I first saw the iPad and wasn't impressed and neither were the reviewers. However, that didn't stop it selling in the zillions and scaring the shit out of Microsoft. So, what do we have now? iPad clones!  That's what Metro is all about. A dumbed down, vendor locked in interface that those fucking dumbasses love and is being foisted on us.  So, how long until the old desktop is banished forever and we're left with this braindead interface only? Damn, I can't rant enough about this.


----------



## Arctucas (Mar 2, 2012)

@qubit,

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_8-desktop?tab=all&dir=Desc

Rant away, there are plenty of the clueless gushing over the Metro UI to bash.


----------



## Frick (Mar 2, 2012)

qubit said:


> Ah, there speaketh the clued up. Unfortunately, the clueless outnumber us 100 to 1 or maybe 1000 to 1, so MS is gonna pander to them, not us. I remember when I first saw the iPad and wasn't impressed and neither were the reviewers. However, that didn't stop it selling in the zillions and scaring the shit out of Microsoft. So, what do we have now? iPad clones!  That's what Metro is all about. A dumbed down, vendor locked in interface that those fucking dumbasses love and is being foisted on us.  So, how long until the old desktop is banished forever and we're left with this braindead interface only? Damn, I can't rant enough about this.



So the reason the iPad gets great reviews is because everyone but you is clueless? Good god. How is Metro dumbed down and vendor locked? WTF does that even mean here?

I think I'll like the start page. Kinda like widgets but the entire screen. And I don't use the start meny anyway other than the search function and I can do that with the start screen too.


----------



## insane 360 (Mar 2, 2012)

i have to say, i'm loving the new win8.  i can get to things much faster, will probably even make it my main OS at work.  if you don't want facebook sync, then don't do it!  you have less steps to not have it then to have it...if you don't like metro, turn it off...if you don't want win8 then don't get it...

i swear some people can be given free cash and they would complain it was too dirty or it won't all fit in their pocket...(not comparing win8 to free cash)


----------



## Arctucas (Mar 2, 2012)

insane 360 said:


> <SNIP>if you don't like metro, turn it off...



I cannot be turned off, yet.



insane 360 said:


> if you don't want win8 then don't get it...<SNIP>



Now there is an idea.


----------



## Arctucas (Mar 2, 2012)

Help me out here, Metro is is short for metrosexual, correct?


----------



## qubit (Mar 2, 2012)

Frick said:


> How is Metro dumbed down and vendor locked? WTF does that even mean here?



Don't you know that Metro apps can only be bought from the Microsoft store? Only stuff approved by MS can therefore be installed on your precious Metro interface. There's your vendor lock-in. No more stuff direct from your favourite vendor. I wrote all about the perils of this right here:

Your Paid For Windows 8 Metro Apps: Microsoft's Handy Big Brother Kill Switch

Also, I said that the iPad _did not_ get good reviews before it came out, not the other way round.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Mar 2, 2012)

Everybody should understand that this metro stuff needs to be handled with your fingers.


----------



## Drone (Mar 2, 2012)

Wow just realized Device Manager and Event Viewer are opening so fast. Took ages in w7


----------



## heky (Mar 2, 2012)

insane 360 said:


> you can hit f8 before anything boots just like before, then you are greeted with a new gui interface to choose your OS and to select your default from there, also set timers for booting into said default



Nope, hitting f8 does nothing.



			
				Crap Daddy said:
			
		

> You must have done something wrong like installing over your win7 OS. Try and take out the spare drive.



Nope, i installed it on a completely different drive than my win 7 install, thats why i am so , it used to always make dual boot by itself when i installed a second OS. But thistime it is just like my previous OS didnt exist, ewen though in win 8 i can see the win 7 drive normally, with all the data on it. Do you think trying to boot with a win 7 disc and trying to repair, will make a dual-boot?


----------



## Crap Daddy (Mar 2, 2012)

Hmm, I don't know what to say. I installed win 8 on a different partition on a different drive on my win 7 machine. This made win 8 default with option in win 8 on restart to switch to my 7 system. I didn't want this so in msconfig I put win 7 default with 30 sec timeout, this gives me the option at boot to choose or if not it will boot after 30 sec into win 7.


----------



## heky (Mar 2, 2012)

Yeah, that used to work for me too, just not this time. Weird...I will just try with the Win 7 disc and see what happens...will report back.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 2, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Hmm, I don't know what to say. I installed win 8 on a different partition on a different drive on my win 7 machine. This made win 8 default with option in win 8 on restart to switch to my 7 system. I didn't want this so in msconfig I put win 7 default with 30 sec timeout, this gives me the option at boot to choose or if not it will boot after 30 sec into win 7.



Also did this. 

And to add my 2cents, I think even for a desktop OS there are things about Metro that I like and work though we really need to be able to control how and when it used a lot more as it can be frustrating trying to find things, though a few comments back about using the search finction, must admit thats all I do with my start menu aside from going to My Computer. 

And just to correct you Q, you can still install traditional Windows apps from outside of the marketplace 



heky said:


> Yeah, that used to work for me too, just not this time. Weird...I will just try with the Win 7 disc and see what happens...will report back.



Yea, startup repair should do the trick, I installed on a seperate drive and it defaulted to Win8 with an option to boot into 7, now I have 7 set as default via msconfig


----------



## Crap Daddy (Mar 2, 2012)

Does anyone now how long Win 8 CP will be available?


----------



## steelkane (Mar 3, 2012)

The 4 corners of windows is different,, but I use windowblinds and like the different start menu buttons,, Maybe they could keep the start button & have it go to the metro, I do like the new office style explorer view with tabs & the copy animation that shows what speed your transferring at.  I installed all the drivers fine & a hand full of apps from a flash drive that work fine, The folders are still yellow,, maybe they could give us something fresh & new. Is the fish a new logo,, if so not a good one to look at. I right clicked on metro & clicked on all apps that shows metro with smaller icons and a big full screen of the old start menu, Not bad looking, all in all win8 does need quite a bit more tweeking and changes & seems like it designed more for touch screen devices & some new default programs are a plus & i have it installed on a spare pc so its not going to bother my smooth win7 pc


----------



## heky (Mar 3, 2012)

I fixed my issues with (dual)boot. But the fix is somewhat weird. I couldnt fix the bootloader with either win 8 disc or win 7 disc, becouse both found nothing wrong. But i figuered out a way to get to my windows 7 install. When i power the comp(or restart) i have to press f11, to get to a boot device selection menu. From there i have to manually choose the win 7 drive and it boots win 7 normally. By default it is set to UEFI windows boot manager, and if i leave it at that, it boots to win 8. This is the weirdest thing i have ever seen.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 6, 2012)

Extreme Tech: Windows 8 May Drive Me To Linux



> Yes, Microsoft has released a product it’s calling Windows that doesn’t use windows as part of its primary interface. Can you figure that out? I can’t. Okay, correction. I can figure it out, and it’s related to the only good reason for Windows 8′s existence: its tablet friendliness. Microsoft has obviously reached the same conclusion as Apple, Google, and many technophiles and decided that tablets and phones are where most computing will be done in the future. But Apple has one advantage Microsoft doesn’t: It controls the hardware, too. This lets Apple ensure that its devices, of any size or complexity, work with the software exactly the way they’re supposed to. One of the main reasons I’ve stuck with Microsoft so long is that its openness across a broad range of products and platforms encourages using technology the way I like to: while maintaining foundational control over the hardware and the software alike.


----------



## Mathragh (Mar 6, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Extreme Tech: Windows 8 May Drive Me To Linux



Two things:

one: the interface isnt as bad as that guy wants you to believe it is. After spending some time with it, things will actually speed up, and your navigation around windows will be at least as quick.

two: I'm sure there will be a version of windows 8 that will ship without the metro interface, or atleast have the option of shutting it down. Think of the rumoured Professional Plus version that is supposed to be available.


----------



## Frick (Mar 6, 2012)

qubit said:


> Don't you know that Metro apps can only be bought from the Microsoft store? Only stuff approved by MS can therefore be installed on your precious Metro interface. There's your vendor lock-in. No more stuff direct from your favourite vendor. I wrote all about the perils of this right here:
> 
> Your Paid For Windows 8 Metro Apps: Microsoft's Handy Big Brother Kill Switch



So? It's not like you cannot install other programs. You can install anything you want. Metro apps that comes from a Metro app store makes a whole lot of sense as that is kinda the point of the UI. Don't like it? Don't install Metro apps.

And that reviewers didn't like the iPad before it was released doesn't matter at all and makes no sense in arguing about either.


----------



## qubit (Mar 6, 2012)

Frick said:


> Metro apps that comes from a Metro app store makes a whole lot of sense as that is kinda the point of the UI. Don't like it? Don't install Metro apps.



Circular logic, the sign of a true believer. Welcome to the Cult of Metro.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 6, 2012)

I think it's kinda of insane they won't let you disable metro all of the sudden. Maybe this is a test to see how much people really hate it.


----------



## qubit (Mar 6, 2012)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> I think it's kinda of insane they won't let you disable metro all of the sudden. Maybe this is a test to see how much people really hate it.



Yup, it looks like they want to do away with the standard UI and force us onto Metro instead. Regardless, there's a freebie third party app that brings it back: http://lee-soft.com/


----------



## camoxiong (Mar 6, 2012)

All I say, IMO it runs pretty smooth and good.


----------



## Arctucas (Mar 6, 2012)

qubit said:


> Yup, it looks like they want to do away with the standard UI and force us onto Metro instead. Regardless, there's a freebie third party app that brings it back: http://lee-soft.com/



I found vistastartmenu more functional.


----------



## qubit (Mar 6, 2012)

Arctucas said:


> I found vistastartmenu more functional.



Thanks, I'll check it out.  And it works on Windows 8?

EDIT

Here's another take on what's wrong with Metro:



> ...apart from an outbreak of violent electromagnetic storms that zap our PCs at random, nothing is going to disrupt ordinary users as much as the design changes Microsoft wants to introduce. So detached from reality has Microsoft become, it touts every one of these disruptions as a virtue.



The Register


----------



## Lochban1088 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi guys Just found this review cant say i agree with it but some of you may find it worth reading 
http://betanews.com/2012/03/05/windows-8-consumer-preview-first-impressions-review/


----------



## Drone (Mar 9, 2012)

Nvidia Drivers *296.17* for Windows 8 CP 32 and 64 got released, see below:

http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=224587


----------



## anonymous6366 (Mar 9, 2012)

dual booting with 7 on my school laptop!






My impressions, it is really cool more of tablet os but still works perfectly with my laptop. If you do this i would say dual boot it with win7 just in case some stuff doesnt work. I created a 20gb partition on my hard drive and linked documents, music, videos, etc. from the win7 instal to the win8 install and everything is running smoothly. The apps do crash and glitch sometimes but after all it is essentially a beta so it is to be expected. I'm having fun with it plus i get to show off to all my friends


----------



## Perra (Mar 9, 2012)

Well... I installed win8 instead of win7 since I needed a reinstall... Is it just me or is metro useless with multiple screens?

Atleast they gave the task bar support for multiple screens, one step forward and a hundred steps back with metro, I really dont understand why they don't leave the metro crap for the tablets and call it windows tablet or whatever.

In other news, VS11 is awesome, so not everything about MS is fail right now 

I will be throwing out win8 as soon as my new computer parts land, and they can't come sooner.


----------



## Frick (Mar 9, 2012)

Ok, I've got a laptop so I can seriously use it a bit. I really don't want to dualboot. BUT, the only thing I get is that fish, than the circle below it appears for a few second and then everything goes black. And the HDD and USB drive stops working. I've tried both 64 and x86.

It's an Asus F3J.

Anybody have any ideas?



Perra said:


> Well... I installed win8 instead of win7 since I needed a reinstall... Is it just me or is metro useless with multiple screens?



That and large screens seems to be the main problem with it, which sadly translates to desktops.

EDIT: It does the same with a DVD. Sigh.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 9, 2012)

I haven't installed any drivers and everything is working for me, even played CS: Source & Empire Earth without AMD drivers is that normal?


----------



## Drone (Mar 10, 2012)

I've noticed lotsa *SChannel errors* in eventvwr. After surfing the web I realised I'm not the only one. 



> A fatal alert was generated and sent to the remote endpoint. This may result in termination of the connection. The TLS protocol defined fatal error code is 70. The Windows SChannel error state is 105.



http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...tro-apps/5603aa31-a6a3-470d-98e3-93c8e1d0dd9a


If anyone cares can you look in event viewer? Do you have this system error?


----------



## Frick (Mar 11, 2012)

Frick said:


> Ok, I've got a laptop so I can seriously use it a bit. I really don't want to dualboot. BUT, the only thing I get is that fish, than the circle below it appears for a few second and then everything goes black. And the HDD and USB drive stops working. I've tried both 64 and x86.
> 
> It's an Asus F3J.
> 
> Anybody have any ideas?



Bumping this.


----------



## F1reFly (Mar 11, 2012)

anyone tried Start8 by Stardock yet? i actually like it.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 11, 2012)

qubit said:


> Don't you know that Metro apps can only be bought from the Microsoft store? Only stuff approved by MS can therefore be installed on your precious Metro interface. There's your vendor lock-in. No more stuff direct from your favourite vendor. I wrote all about the perils of this right here:



Ok, that is totally not true, or at least a very large stretch of the truth to make it your point seem legit when it isn't.

I ask you this, have you even used Win8 and Metro?

It is not restricted to Microsoft store apps only, it never has been, and as far as anyone knows never will be(the Metro interface on Windows Phones might be, but we aren't talking Windows phones here).  The _ONLY_ thing that even half way makes your statement legitimate is that only apps bought from the Microsoft store can be seamlessly integrated into Metro without the user needing to install the program manually(old school style if you will).  When you buy an app from the Microsoft store, it is automatically installed for you.  _However_, and this is where you statement falls apart, *you can still install any programs you want and they will be installed on the Metro interface*.  The Metro interface is the start menu, if the program creates an icon in the start menu when installed on Win7, and I'd say 99% of programs do, then it will show up in Metro in Win8.  Haven't I gone over this with you before?

As for them forcing us to use Metro, the rumor I'm hearing is that the final version will have an option to easily enable or disable Metro.  The only reason they forced Metro in the Consumer Preview was because that is what they want the most feedback on, they didn't want people just installing the preview and then disabling it.  They want to know what people like/dislike about it, and how it runs, as well as to find any bugs with it.  They were disappointed with how many people used the Developer Preview but never used Metro.

And honestly, after using it on my laptop for the past couple weeks, I have to say you get used to it pretty quickly and it isn't that bad.  Though I wish launching IE from it would run the actual IE program and not the stupid Metro version, I much prefer to just go to the desktop and run the traditional IE instead of the dumbed down Metro version.  Though I don't use IE as my primary browser anyway, so it doesn't matter all that much in the end.


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 11, 2012)

I think MS f-ed up with the removal of the start menu. It makes sense on a tablet/phone, but for the desktop it takes more "clicks" then W7 did and that was the whole point of W7. To do things in "1 click". Now most of the desktop stuff is 2 or more clicks away.



Mathragh said:


> Move mouse to the right top of the screen.
> 
> See a bar coming into the screen.
> 
> ...



Do you know where the control panel hides now? Without the "normal" Windows start menu, I'm lost.

By the way, running this on a Zotac ZBox with an E-350. I think only the USB 3.0 drivers was the only thing needed. Running pretty smooth in my opinion and all the W7 drivers on the CD work in W8.

edit: This feels like ME all over again, but for a different reason. For me they seemed to have flushed all the progress they made from XP to W7, in the UI, and started over with something worse.

edit2: ok, I just figured it out. Everything in the start menu got moved to the right "slide out" menu. Control panel, shutdown options are under settings, the search function is over there too. Just wish I didn't have to go do a different screen to do basic folder searches.

edit3: ok, I'm getting this. Multitasking. It's making sense now. We went to "1-click" in W7 to multitasking 1-click in W8. I think that W8 could help make conventional laptop screens more "detachable" from the keyboard. Thus making your laptop a tablet, like what Intel wants to do with Ultrabooks.


----------



## Mathragh (Mar 11, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> edit2: ok, I just figured it out. Everything in the start menu got moved to the right "slide out" menu. Control panel, shutdown options are under settings, the search function is over there too. Just wish I didn't have to go do a different screen to do basic folder searches.



You dont have to go to a different screen, you can also still just search from the explorer.
You can also reach the config screen via the explorer, if you take a look at the ribbon interface when selecting "the computer"


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 11, 2012)

How do you do a search without going to the "search screen"?

edit: Is there a way to pin webpages to the start menu?


----------



## gbird (Mar 11, 2012)

There must be some genius out there that can figure out how to edit the system files so that the metro apps works on 1024x600 without hacking the system registry to change the resolution. I mean under settings>More PC Setting looks like a metro app within itself and that works. I hope one day someone will take off that stupid restriction Micro$oft placed forcing us to spend money on new hardware, when what most of us have already works well. I for one am sure i will not be getting a new laptop for this, would still rock it on my Gaming Rig though.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 11, 2012)

gbird said:


> There must be some genius out there that can figure out how to edit the system files so that the metro apps works on 1024x600 without hacking the system registry to change the resolution. I mean under settings>More PC Setting looks like a metro app within itself and that works. I hope one day someone will take off that stupid restriction Micro$oft placed forcing us to spend money on new hardware, when what most of us have already works well. I for one am sure i will not be getting a new laptop for this, would still rock it on my Gaming Rig though.



You aren't forced to spend money on new hardware, when Win8 is released just don't use Metro.  Microsoft's statement was "The minimum resolution that Windows 8 Metro style apps can run is 1024x768."  They said this in this article: http://blogs.msdn.com/b/b8/archive/2011/10/20/optimizing-for-both-landscape-and-portrait.aspx

Really, it is a good read, especially the bottom.  Like 99% of current Windows users use supported resolutions.  But what really is interesting is that they talk about the lower resolutions only being able to use Desktop apps, so no Metro at all.  Which hints very hard that Metro will be optional in the final release and not required.


----------



## gbird (Mar 11, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> You aren't forced to spend money on new hardware, when Win8 is released just don't use Metro.  Microsoft's statement was "The minimum resolution that Windows 8 Metro style apps can run is 1024x768."  They said this in this article: http://blogs.msdn.com/b/b8/archive/2011/10/20/optimizing-for-both-landscape-and-portrait.aspx
> 
> Really, it is a good read, especially the bottom.  Like 99% of current Windows users use supported resolutions.  But what really is interesting is that they talk about the lower resolutions only being able to use Desktop apps, so no Metro at all.  Which hints very hard that Metro will be optional in the final release and not required.



Well lets see what will become of this in the RC Build later down this year. I am keeping my fingers crossed that someday, one day someone will find a work around to have the metro apps work on 1024x600 without the registry hack. Someone always have a workaround.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 13, 2012)

gbird said:


> Well lets see what will become of this in the RC Build later down this year. I am keeping my fingers crossed that someday, one day someone will find a work around to have the metro apps work on 1024x600 without the registry hack. Someone always have a workaround.



I'm not keeping my fingers crossed, actually I am, but I'm keeping them crossed that they don't find a work around.  Metro is useless on desktop/laptops, so anyone that wants to use Win8 on a netbook with that low of a resolution isn't really going to have a use for Metro anyway.  And no Metro support just gives incentive to netbook manufacturers to finally up the screen resolution to something reasonable.


----------



## KainXS (Mar 13, 2012)

going by how integrated metro is I can't see it being removed in any version but the business version, can't see it

so I'ma stick to 7, 7 is good for me.


----------



## pabloottawa (Mar 14, 2012)

*Windows 8... TERRIBLE*

Well I installed it and what a waste of time.

- It's built for tablets and touchscreen.. FAIL
- There is no shutdown feature right off the desktop... FAIL
- It sucks up WAY more resources than it really needs to, hinting that it probably has EVERYTHING running in the background... EPIC FAIL considering I have 24 gigs of DDR3 RAM and it's still slow.
- Again with the idiotic permissions restrictions even though I'm the administrator and I have FULL rights.



Basically if you don't have a touchscreen forget about it and even then, it's still extremely inconvenient..... We invented and perfected the keyboard and mouse to make things easier and now we're going back to moving our arms and fingers around in a less efficient manner because it's "trendy"? Pretty F*^KED up logic if you ask me.

I know it's a BETA and I know it's still in development but what a waste lol... There's 90 mins I'll never get back.

It's clear that Microsoft is out of new ideas with this OS. Windows 7 is in my opinion, the best OS they've made and that's pretty hard to beat. So far MS has fallen short of creating an operating system that deserves to be called the SUCCESSOR to Win 7. Stick with Windows 7 and really, don't waste your time. Wait till Win 8 reaches RC status.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 14, 2012)

The word is that you will be able to disable Metro, it was designed for touchscreens, and is pretty useless if you are on a standard desktop.  Microsoft knows this, they only forced Metro on the Consumer Preview to actually get people to use it, because that is what they want feedback on.

As for resources, it runs fine on my laptops with 2-3GB, so I have no idea what your issue is.

And the "idiotic" permissions restrictions is what the IT industry wanted.  They wanted a system more like OSX, and that is what UAC is, and you have the option to disable it if you wish so it is pretty idiotic to still be complaining about it.

I think you don't understand what a preview is for, no one should be switching from Win7 to the Win8 Consumer Preview.  The Consumer Preview isn't meant to be your main OS, it is meant to be played around with on a non-important machine or a virtual machine.


----------



## pabloottawa (Mar 14, 2012)

I think my issue is that I tried it and within 10 minutes hated it lol..... It's just not an improvement.. Yeah it's "prettier" but meh.... Nothing outstanding. 

I'm sure the final release will be far better.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 14, 2012)

pabloottawa said:


> I think my issue is that I tried it and within 10 minutes hated it lol..... It's just not an improvement.. Yeah it's "prettier" but meh.... Nothing outstanding.
> 
> I'm sure the final release will be far better.



I think your issue is that you tried it for 10 minutes, decided you didn't like it without actually using it, and then decided to go on a rant about it without understanding what you were really trying.


----------



## pabloottawa (Mar 14, 2012)

It's not my main OS.... OK newteckie so where would I remove these permission restrictions???


----------



## pabloottawa (Mar 14, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> I think your issue is that you tried it for 10 minutes, decided you didn't like it without actually using it, and then decided to go on a rant about it without understanding what you were really trying.



Of course..... That and I just gave up heroin so I'm a bit on edge lol....

JK


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 14, 2012)

pabloottawa said:


> It's not my main OS.... OK newteckie so where would I remove these permission restrictions???



Same place you removed them in Windows 7.


----------



## Lochban1088 (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi guys thorght this was worthy or a quick read 
www.extremetech.com/computisg/121949-removing-windows-8-is-better-than


----------



## sixor (Mar 16, 2012)

i just tested this windows vista millenium 8 and all i can say it that it sucks

the only good:
fast install, and really faster booting from ssd than win7, amazing actually, the same ram and disk space use (around 1.2gb with pagefile off in iddle, 12gb of space with some tweaking), nothing else

the bad
-stupid no start menu, i don´t want to write, what is this linux??
-no desktop startup, ok they suck
-i am administrator, disabled UAC, still stupid windows ask permission for coping folder, also i can´t enable 7zip associations because there is not enough privileges
-awesome, some genius put .net 4.5 but that crap has no compatibility with 2 and 3.5 so i have to install them again, really amazing works, like if the iso had no space left,
-ok so this thing has directx20 12 13, i don´t care, but still i have to update to dx9c june 2011 by using another installer, really windows?
-still annoying msg about daemon tools, just like vista, win7, etc but it works perfect
-and many more annoyances i am still discovering

on a side note, hp printer deskjet 1000 j110 sucks monkey ass,is not windows fault but hp, there is no driver for win8 but win7 driver will not install, thanks a lot hp, this same thing happens on every new windows


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 16, 2012)

'windows vista
millenium 8'
what ? theres no such like that


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 17, 2012)

I really think W8 is going to go over like Vista did. They are making such large changes to the way you interface with the OS that people are going to rage about for a yr or 2 and it will get a bad stigma.

Then W9 will come out and everyone will praise it because it poops unicorns and fairies. Everyone will be asking why couldn't MS make W8 like W9. Then we start the whole process over again because there is some law in the universe that says MS must f-up every other OS and make the follow up poop magic.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 17, 2012)

I really see no need for them to push this out yet... release a tablet specific os and give windows 7 another 2-3 years..


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 17, 2012)

Actually, more like MS will make good changes every other OS, and people will bitch because they don't like change, then they will accept the changes and praise MS for making them in the next OS...

It isn't like Win7 really improved anything over Vista, people just bitched about Win7 less because they were already used to the changes from Vista.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 17, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> Actually, more like MS will make good changes every other OS, and people will bitch because they don't like change, then they will accept the changes and praise MS for making them in the next OS...
> 
> It isn't like Win7 really improved anything over Vista, people just bitched about Win7 less because they were already used to the changes from Vista.



I'm not bitching, I never tried 8. I feel like I just installed 7 and it works fine.. why push another os out already, if you want it to be tablet friendly then make a tablet os.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 17, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> I'm not bitching, I never tried 8. I feel like I just installed 7 and it works fine.. why push another os out already, if you want it to be tablet friendly then make a tablet os.



Win7 will already be 4 years old when Win8 is released, it is ancient by the industry standard, and the industry doesn't want another XP that sits stagnant for 10 years.  Ideally, I'd like a new OS every 2 years.  No one says you have to upgrade.  Hell, it was really only 6 years between the release of XP and the release of Vista, and that already felt way to long.


----------



## Arctucas (Mar 17, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> <SNIP>They were disappointed with how many people used the Developer Preview but *never used Metro*.
> <SNIP>



That pretty much tells the tale...


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 18, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> Win7 will already be 4 years old when Win8 is released, it is ancient by the industry standard, and the industry doesn't want another XP that sits stagnant for 10 years.  Ideally, I'd like a new OS every 2 years.  No one says you have to upgrade.  Hell, it was really only 6 years between the release of XP and the release of Vista, and that already felt way to long.



I feel like your in the minority here. I think majority of people are perfectly content wit riding out a few more years with 7.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 18, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> I feel like your in the minority here. I think majority of people are perfectly content wit riding out a few more years with 7.



That wouldn't be the case if 8 had the Start Menu. Everyone would jerkin' off over it... well, something like that anyway.

The more I use Windows 8 the more Metro grinds my f'ing gears, but the improvements it brings in other areas (e.g. Task Manager, Windows Defender & Security Essentials being one and the same; to name only two) are very much welcome. 

I look forward to the release candidates to see how they improve upon it.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 18, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> I feel like your in the minority here. I think majority of people are perfectly content wit riding out a few more years with 7.



If you talk to industry leaders, none of them will say "Yeah, we want another OS that sits stagnant like XP did."  They all pretty much agree that the 6 year period between XP and Vista was too long, 4 years is a good release cycle.



InnocentCriminal said:


> That wouldn't be the case if 8 had the Start Menu. Everyone would jerkin' off over it... well, something like that anyway.
> 
> The more I use Windows 8 the more Metro grinds my f'ing gears, but the improvements it brings in other areas (e.g. Task Manager, Windows Defender & Security Essentials being one and the same; to name only two) are very much welcome.
> 
> I look forward to the release candidates to see how they improve upon it.



I've started using Start8 with the consumer preview, works great.  Metro really is designed for a touch interface.


----------



## pabloottawa (Mar 26, 2012)

If you ask residential consumers most of them will tell you that win 7 is running fine and they see no reason to upgrade to a new OS. Furthermore, most businesses will stick to win 7 due to its lower license fee compared to the new win 8.

That's what I've seen in the industry. Today's businesses won't pay the money to get a brand new OS on all their work stations. This is precisely why XP has lasted so long. Even here in a federal government building, a little less than half the work stations are still running XP.


----------



## naoan (Mar 26, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> Actually, more like MS will make good changes every other OS, and people will bitch because they don't like change, then they will accept the changes and praise MS for making them in the next OS...
> 
> It isn't like Win7 really improved anything over Vista, people just bitched about Win7 less because they were already used to the changes from Vista.



I think it's mostly because vista fail hard with the driver side of things at the time of its release, also, it does ask for higher system requirement (real life, not ms recommended) than 7.

And imho, snap is the best thing ms did after xp sp2.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 26, 2012)

pabloottawa said:


> If you ask residential consumers most of them will tell you that win 7 is running fine and they see no reason to upgrade to a new OS. Furthermore, most businesses will stick to win 7 due to its lower license fee compared to the new win 8.
> 
> That's what I've seen in the industry. Today's businesses won't pay the money to get a brand new OS on all their work stations. This is precisely why XP has lasted so long. Even here in a federal government building, a little less than half the work stations are still running XP.



If you ask residential customers they'll tell you they want to stick with XP and most business will too. Heck, most old school business will tell you 98 runs fine.  So I don't see your point.

However, anyone that actually works on the computers and has to keep the running smoothly will say that the longer an OS is out the more painful it gets to keep it running smoothly.  I support a huge number of XP workstations, and they stuck to maintain.

Win7 isn't going anywhere, people need to realize that just because Win8 is released, that doesn't mean everyone has to upgrade to Win8.  However, we need a place to move forward.  We can't just sit on our hands like we did with XP because it is "good enough".  Win7 is a great OS, and I won't recommend any client to upgrade to it on an already existent machine.  However, when they buy new machines they certainly will have Win8 on them, and that will be a good thing.  We should never be in a position again where we go through multiple generations of workstations with the same OS.  Every time you replace your workstation, the OS gets update at the same time.



naoan said:


> I think it's mostly because vista fail hard with the driver side of things at the time of its release, also, it does ask for higher system requirement (real life, not ms recommended) than 7.
> 
> And imho, snap is the best thing ms did after xp sp2.




The driver issues were really the hardware manufacturer's fault.  It was up to the hardware makers to make sure their hardware had drivers that worked with Vista, not Microsoft's.  It was just like Windows 2000.  The hardware makers dropped the ball with driver support, but the OS was actually pretty damn good, but got a bad name at first because hardware didn't support it.

And I don't think Vista has higher system requirements, at least I've never seen that.  It uses ever so slightly more RAM and CPU power, but when it comes down to it if a machine can run Win7 smoothly it can run Vista smoothly.  There isn't a machine out there that will chug on Vista, but magically run nice and smooth with Win7.  And I think with the updates that Microsoft has done to Vista, the difference in resource footprint between Vista and Win7 has become virtually non-existent.


----------



## Drone (Apr 2, 2012)

http://classicshell.sourceforge.net/









> The app will install the ‘Start’ button if users remember to keep the ‘start menu option’ selected during installation. Classic Shell will provide a menu that looks like the classic Windows XP one and not like what have been seen with Vista or Windows 7. Our friends over at Ghacks have reported that the *‘Start’ menu feels very responsive even when used on comparably weaker systems*. On top of the ‘Start’ menu, Classic Shell also adds several tweaking components in their bid for users to maintain a ‘classic’ feel for their Windows experienced if they do not want or like the Metro interface highlighted in the upcoming OS.



Hm I will give it a shot.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 2, 2012)

Ooh I like. Thank you, Drone!


----------



## johnspack (Apr 2, 2012)

Yep,  it's perfect now.  Been using classicshell on win7 for some time now,  was hoping for a win8 version.  Win8 is actually usable now!


----------



## Drone (Apr 24, 2012)

Windows 8 *Release Preview* Coming in June








> At the Windows 8 Developer Days Conference in Japan, Microsoft announced that it will be launching the much-awaited Release Preview version of Windows 8 in the first week of June.



Consumer preview didn't last long lol

http://www.ubergizmo.com/2012/04/windows-8-release-preview-coming-in-june/


----------

